# do your nipples get puffy on cycle?



## jeffj (Jun 18, 2011)

Is this normal while on cycle? I dont mean as in itchy,pain etc.

I mean just nipples that pertrude slightly more an point.more.

This happened to me when i ran an epi cycle my nipples became puffier. Shortly after pct it went away.

At the minute im running test e/tbol cycle along with adex.

My nipples seem to be slightly more puffier than normal although when there cold they look normal.

Any help on this? There is no pain/itchyness...

Does this happen to any of you?


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Mine never get puffy or really react atall. They are tiny lol


----------



## K1eran (Jan 9, 2011)

I've never had any problem with my nipples on cycle, some people get it and some don't. God knows why


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

Try taking vitamin B6 this will help regulate prolactin build up and also metabolises amino acid as a bonus, at about 300mg a day, hope this helps....


----------



## jeffj (Jun 18, 2011)

freddee said:


> Try taking vitamin B6 this will help regulate prolactin build up and also metabolises amino acid as a bonus, at about 300mg a day, hope this helps....


might try this, appreciate the help bro..


----------



## methos (Dec 23, 2008)

Yeah I've always gotten it and have run cycles on and off for 10-12 years. Think I'll try the vitamin recommendation too. Cheers 

---

I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=50.392141,-4.083399


----------



## Superhorse (May 29, 2011)

I get quite pronounced puffiness if I don't use an AI and only slight weirdness if I do


----------



## NoGutsNoGlory (Jun 11, 2009)

Puffy = no

Erect = yes


----------



## SteamRod (Oct 1, 2007)

yeah but I have alwyas had puffy nips from being a porker. when I am lean it is not so much of a problem.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Yes because im very gyno prone, even when using ai's, letro, the lot lol.


----------



## 12sec1/4 (May 25, 2009)

Nipples like bullets.... Not puffy though..


----------



## Lawbreaker (Sep 28, 2013)

Hi freddee

Wondering if you have got advise for me

Current cycle was suss / deca im starting PCT on tuesday but im experiencing puffy nipples!

Not sore itchy or tender but they are pointing a bit but im freaking out if its gyno or start of!

Could it be fat or water retention too tho ...

Much appreciated if you could comment thanks alot


----------



## MrM (Feb 6, 2012)

Lawbreaker said:


> Hi freddee
> 
> Wondering if you have got advise for me
> 
> ...


Are you still taking an AI ?

It's prob just a hormone imbalance as you run up to pct, also as you are worried about it you focus more and more on the slightest change in your nips.


----------



## Lawbreaker (Sep 28, 2013)

Not on any AI mate just running 40mg novla as of today till tuesday bfore i start PCT and hoping it reduces puffyness im not too clued up on Matter as ive had no issues bfore!


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

methos said:


> Yeah I've always gotten it and have run cycles on and off for 10-12 years. Think I'll try the vitamin recommendation too. Cheers
> 
> ---
> 
> I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=50.392141,-4.083399


Plympton McD's?


----------



## Logman (Nov 27, 2012)

Hard erect nips for sure.


----------



## methos (Dec 23, 2008)

BLUE(UK) said:


> Plympton McD's?


ha ha yeah, you know it?

must have been a cheat day lol


----------



## Guest (Oct 28, 2013)

Mine go puffy when I'm warm even when I'm off. Chest looks immense cold though


----------



## H_JM_S (Mar 27, 2012)

Yes, I'm only 1 week in and they are getting a little sore already!!!!!


----------



## no-way (Oct 14, 2012)

Yes I do... Taking Aromasin too but still get them.

Might give this vit b6 a go if it has been shown to work?


----------



## g0hardorgohome (Jan 9, 2011)

My nipples get always puffy and little sore when I'm running something that aromatises.. But gyno tissue doesn't get bigger, at least it hasn't done that yet.


----------

